# King 632



## cincyguy72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello, I have a King 632 wood stove that came with my house. I am considering whether to derust/reseal and place back in service or purchase a new stove.
It seems to be in fine condition aside from the rust, no deterioration of the metal. My question is in regards to sealing. I do not believe it ever had mortar or some kind of gasketing. The pieces fit together just by being tapered. For those that have done a project like this,
Should I seal with rope and the cement that comes with it?
For those that have done projects like this before what issues did you run into?
Thanks!


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 4, 2021)

Its a wood hog. Compared to a modern stove you may double your wood usage. It will burn wet crap and deposit the stuff it doesnt burn into the stack as creosote.


----------



## cincyguy72 (Feb 5, 2021)

peakbagger said:


> Its a wood hog. Compared to a modern stove you may double your wood usage. It will burn wet crap and deposit the stuff it doesnt burn into the stack as creosote.


Thank you for the straightforward reply. A relative has a new wood stove, it does struggle burning wet wood, I didn't realize thats really a good thing.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 5, 2021)

Of course it struggles burning wet wood. Water does not burn. You should burn dry wood only (less than 18% moisture).


----------



## cincyguy72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Of course it struggles burning wet wood. Water does not burn. You should burn dry wood only (less than 18% moisture).


Thanks, I will do that. But, as noted above, it doesn't necessarily follow from water not burning, that a stove will struggle burning wet wood. I just never put it together that it's a good thing the new stoves force you to use dry wood to get the fires you want.


----------



## Indianawood (Feb 5, 2021)

cincyguy72 said:


> Thanks, I will do that. But, as noted above, it doesn't necessarily follow from water not burning, that a stove will struggle burning wet wood. I just never put it together that it's a good thing the new stoves force you to use dry wood to get the fires you want.


May i suggest a Blaze King. You won't regret it. 
Set the thermostat and forget about it. Heating my 5000sq ft house with a Blaze king king. 
My geo thermal has come on twice this winter.


----------



## Max W (Feb 5, 2021)

That looks identical to my first wood stove almost 50 years ago.  I liked it but was inexperienced and didn’t know any better.   With the straight through design, a door that doesn’t like to close tight and the front draw damper that never fits against the door well  these old box stoves are hard to control and pretty easy to get the stovepipe glowing.  I’m sure it wasted large amounts of wood as well. There are so many good and safer options today new and used.

First post and I’ve got to say I’m enjoying the breadth of knowledge available.


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2021)

cincyguy72 said:


> Thanks, I will do that. But, as noted above, it doesn't necessarily follow from water not burning, that a stove will struggle burning wet wood. I just never put it together that it's a good thing the new stoves force you to use dry wood to get the fires you want.


More info on heat loss due to wet wood.





						Heat loss due to wet wood
					

I need some help here. We all know seasoned wood burns better than green wood. What I am trying to do is show a friend how much heat he looses by burning green wood. So I want to figure out how many btu's are in different woods. How many btu's it takes to boil off the water in it. And find out...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## BKVP (Feb 6, 2021)

Tax Credit 25D


----------

